# can XM be swapped to Sirius on 05's



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

am lookin at a CPO all-road, trading my A3 and I have Sirius and want to keep it.
The dealer says on the 05 it can just be swapped......... I thought on pre-06 you were kinda stuck with what you had. Can someone confirm if this swap can be done.
thanks


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: can XM be swapped to Sirius on 05's (buddahvw)*

well what do you currently use to listen to sirius? do you have an external accessory (like a Roady) or something, or are you talking through the factory headunit?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: can XM be swapped to Sirius on 05's (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

my 06 A3 has built in Sirius from factory,


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: can XM be swapped to Sirius on 05's (buddahvw)*

honestly i have no idea, but that is a good question. try calling other dealers and ask them the same question. if you get a "yes" from multiple dealers, that might be promising.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: can XM be swapped to Sirius on 05's (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

thanks guys..........
as info for others, I found this thread on Audizine, and YES it can be swapped - scroll through the thread to find what PN you will need.....
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...97236
maybe we can get this link added to the stickies in here?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: can XM be swapped to Sirius on 05's (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_thanks guys..........
as info for others, I found this thread on Audizine, and YES it can be swapped - scroll through the thread to find what PN you will need.....
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...97236
maybe we can get this link added to the stickies in here?


dunno about stickied... this is more an overall Audi issue and not necessarily allroad specific (remember this is the allroad forum







)
BUT it is good information nonetheless and will be logged in here in this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

